
Ask HN: Do you think layer.com will shut down? - tensiuyan
My app is built using Parse and Layer. Now Parse is down and I will write the backend from scratch. I am thinking if I should give up Layer too. Of course I don&#x27;t want it to shot down but do you think there will be a chance?
======
tomazstolfa
I'm the co-founder of Layer.

Short answer: No.

Longer answer: Parse was acquired by Facebook and unfortunately did not make
the cut despite being a great asset for developers. One of the reasons is
Facebook's shift in focus, but I'm sure there are others. I love Parse and I'm
a big fan of Ilya and the team.

Layer is independent, backed by strong investors, and focusing on growing
revenue. The product, unlike Parse, is very vertically specialized on
something very hard to do well in house. Layer is providing value that
customers recognize and are willing to pay for. Unlike Parse, Layer powers
messaging in both new and established products with large user bases like
Hinge, Trunk Club (Nordstrom), and many others.

Happy to answer any questions - t@layer.com

------
springboard
As a freelancer I've built apps for clients using parse, firebase, and layer.
I no longer recommend them to my clients unless they want their app to launch
'ASAP'.

------
dutchbrit
You can speculate, best would be to ask them themselves. Always best to stay
away from dependencies, that's the issue with SaaS.

------
shamaingdd
parse leaver here, yeah could happen if apple decided as facebook done to
parse.

